# Withdrawal Birthday



## Fungus (Jan 7, 2012)

Kill me mama, cause it's a comin'. Catatonia, DT's, panic attacks, depression, depersonalization, hypertension, diaphoresis, psychosis, nausea/vomiting, migraines. "Leave that red whiskey alone, give that paulsey on ya' bones - But the coke is what's gonna really getcha - hope you don't seize". Withdrawal Birthday in the hospital better than one in jail. "No i'm not hungry, nurse, please close that door and let me die alone". Jus load me up with clonidine, barbiturates, tranqs, vitamins-vitamins-vitamins! Hear that heart beat ten agonizing times a minute just to tell me i'm barely making it. Trials and troubles are heavy for me, Dr. Benway - What is this NAKED LUNCH? Sure feels like it. "That's not my name insuranceless junkie". *PUKE*, *Gasp* Sweatin' bullets, ceiling begins to warp - lights dim. then brighten. dim again. Euphoria. Wake up 22 hrs and say that's it but I'll be back soon enough.


----------



## c0dy (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah man, ive been doing that over and over. usually jail gets me tho, you might get a couple benedryl if your lucky. i just kicked on the greydog out here, doing 2012 dopeless. weed and booze is a must, sobriety is a drag, good luck kid


----------

